# Roth and Koopowitz, young plant or blooming size?



## The Mutant (May 11, 2012)

I'm trying to decide from where I should order my future roth and Koopowitz. Today I found a vendor that has both in blooming size and since I've been told that the roth can be impossible to bloom and that it's a very slow grower, I got the tip that it might be best to go for a blooming sized roth instead. Do you think I should do that, being an utter newbie and all? Also, the clones it's a cross between, 'Big Garden' and 'Lark' are they reliable bloomers or do they belong to the older and more sulking clones?


----------



## Fabrice (May 11, 2012)

I don't know this cross.

What is sure for my plant, My 2 MK are slower than all my 30 roths...


----------



## Paphman910 (May 11, 2012)

The Mutant said:


> I'm trying to decide from where I should order my future roth and Koopowitz. Today I found a vendor that has both in blooming size and since I've been told that the roth can be impossible to bloom and that it's a very slow grower, I got the tip that it might be best to go for a blooming sized roth instead. Do you think I should do that, being an utter newbie and all? Also, the clones it's a cross between, 'Big Garden' and 'Lark' are they reliable bloomers or do they belong to the older and more sulking clones?



I think under your condition a flowering roth will still be hard to flower as it needs alot of light. 

Paphman910


----------



## eggshells (May 11, 2012)

Not familiar with the cross but MM parents are easy to flower or so other have stated.


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 11, 2012)

bot are really slow growing ..i would opt for the biggest size if you are only getting one


----------



## The Mutant (May 11, 2012)

Paphman910 said:


> I think under your condition a flowering roth will still be hard to flower as it needs alot of light.
> 
> Paphman910


Even with the extra light I'm going to give it?


----------



## The Mutant (May 11, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Not familiar with the cross but MM parents are easy to flower or so other have stated.


MM?  M&M? Candy? Mmm... candy...



ehanes7612 said:


> bot are really slow growing ..i would opt for the biggest size if you are only getting one


Both the Koopowitz and the roth are blooming sized (which is reflected in the price...), but from what all of you've said so far, going for blooming sized seems like the best option.


----------



## eggshells (May 11, 2012)

Sorry, I meant the clone 'Mont Millais'

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20672


----------



## The Mutant (May 11, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Sorry, I meant the clone 'Mont Millais'
> 
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20672


It's okay, you guys just forget that I'm a newbie (I did get the MK eventually though).

Oh, eye-candy! It's gorgeous and just makes me want a roth even more. :smitten:


----------



## Justin (May 11, 2012)

you should by mature plants the biggest size you can. 

Michael Koopowitz is a very easy to grow plant that blooms freely. You should have no problem with it. The newer roth clones are also very easy to bloom, most will flower with 1 mature growth and a new start.

My advice...go for it!!!


----------



## emydura (May 11, 2012)

Yes, go for as big plant as you can afford. A multi-growth plant is even better. They are pretty easy to grow when you get a large plant. If you buy a small plant, even if you grow it well it will take a long time to flower. And I have bought many small plants that have never grown. Unlike here, I don't think prices for FS plants are outrageously expensive where you are.


----------



## The Mutant (May 12, 2012)

Justin said:


> you should by mature plants the biggest size you can.
> 
> Michael Koopowitz is a very easy to grow plant that blooms freely. You should have no problem with it. The newer roth clones are also very easy to bloom, most will flower with 1 mature growth and a new start.
> 
> My advice...go for it!!!





emydura said:


> Yes, go for as big plant as you can afford. A multi-growth plant is even better. They are pretty easy to grow when you get a large plant. If you buy a small plant, even if you grow it well it will take a long time to flower. And I have bought many small plants that have never grown. Unlike here, I don't think prices for FS plants are outrageously expensive where you are.


You guys seem to agree in this so I'll listen to your advice. I figured if it turns out that I can't provide enough light for the roth (and maybe the Koopowitz), even with the extra light I've bought, then it won't be any problem selling it (them) to someone who can. I just love the roths' "cheekiness", they look like they're challenging the world!  Not to mention the striped dorsal and the pouch and... I just like it.  And the Koopowitz is just plain gorgeous.

They're both pretty expensive and will make a huge dent in my wallet (especially since I'm busy buying pedestals too), but they'll come with a leafspan of 60cm (23.6") both of them, so I guess they're pretty big, but being a newbie I don't know if that's a good size or not.


----------



## The Mutant (May 12, 2012)

It is done. I've now ordered a MK and a roth, blooming sized bot of them and I'll probably get them next week. I didn't add the argus since, quite frankly, it got too expensive! :sob:

They cost about 129,11USD...each... Now I'll have to stop my orchid buying frenzy and save some money instead. I'm glad I'm back to work instead of being a poor student!

I really hope these two guys will be worth it.


----------



## eggshells (May 12, 2012)

Good for you. I think its better to buy bs plants when one can afford it. Do you know that argus has a very long stem?


----------



## The Mutant (May 16, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Good for you. I think its better to buy bs plants when one can afford it. Do you know that argus has a very long stem?


Nope, I did not know that but now I do. This is a good place to come if one wants to learn about Paphs. I look forward to getting an argus and watching this very long stem grow!


----------

